# Its coming..... :)



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.channel4.com/4car/road-tests ... dster.html


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Are you getting one?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> Are you getting one?


Subject to finances, it is quite a strong possibility...

I did love the ragtop experience of the TT, but for some reason never really craved a Boxster. I like the new SLK but it wasn't launched when I bought the Zed, so wasn't on my shortlist.

I love everything about the Zed, except for the fact I'm stuck "indoors" on a nice day!

If it is priced right, and I can afford to change after what will be only a year of ownership, there is a strong chance...


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Both Z's look nice. Some cars only look good in coupe form IMHO, but I quite like the look of the Z. What's the boot like in your Coupe? I was put off because of reading about the big strut across the boot.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> Both Z's look nice. Some cars only look good in coupe form IMHO, but I quite like the look of the Z. What's the boot like in your Coupe? I was put off because of reading about the big strut across the boot.


Its no load-lugger, thats for sure...

You can fit 2 sets of golf clubs in, though!!

I can fit a large suit carrier, 2 laptops, a few other bits PLUS my gf's weekend luggage too...

The strut brace does get in the way of larger loads, but no more than the raked roofline in (say) a TT would.

Coming from the TT Roadster, its certainly larger... and I hear the bootspace in the Zed Roadster isn't much smaller.

And when I bought a big bbq at the weekend, that went on the front seat, and the gf lay in the boot for the trip home (between the strutbrace and the bulkhead behind the seats!)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

like it!! very nice indeed


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think it works well as a rag top with hood down - it make the car look lower. 50kg weight penalty is really not too bad, so performance should not noticably suffer too much.

One question: how come US spec cars get slightly less power and torque - is it due to lower octane fuel used and tweaks to ECU?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> I think it works well as a rag top with hood down - it make the car look lower. 50kg weight penalty is really not too bad, so performance should not noticably suffer too much.
> 
> One question: how come US spec cars get slightly less power and torque - is it due to lower octane fuel used and tweaks to ECU?


Gary, we aren't really sure - that's the honest answer.

Best guess is that actually, they don't. The UK quotes the standard "Jap" 276bhp for the car, which is what their "Gentleman's Agreement" appears to limit all manufacturers to quote, regardless of actual output.

The US cars actually quote 287bhp as standard, and a higher torque...

However, the US use SAE standards for power certification, whereas we use ISO - they are certainly different too...

*shrug*

I need to get mine on the rollers, really...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tim's new baby ?





































I am tempted 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Moi aussi


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Love the way the roof tucks away under the cover..


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Love the way the roof tucks away under the cover..


Yeah, it makes the TT Roadster hood operation look positively nasty (!)

Still, I think the hood may still be unlined inside, though


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and no spoiler to _spoil_ the lines :roll:


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Don't wish to dampen your spirits but 350z convertibles have been driving around Southampton for weeks and nobody pays them any attention. Roof down, they look very anonymous....the lovely shape of the coupe is lost, imho


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I will keep a look out teucer, its where I am and I havent seen one yet , the dealer's SparshaTTs of Botley, 2 miles from my office ! Have only seen the coop there so far :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You won't see them at the dealers, John - the only ones in the country are grey imports at the moment (grey being the channel, and not the colour of the car!)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Did you see that it came out bottom of the Top Gear July 30K roadster test?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Theres one for sale here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 23584&rd=1


----------

